

Show HN: My first Kickstarter – Home automation for products you already own - ryno2019
http://www.gohabitat.com/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_campaign=link

======
mod
At a glance, I can't tell what things I can automate, and to what degree I can
automate them.

Does it turn on/off power to devices?

I was slightly distracted but I didn't gather that from a quick look.

